# crying at night



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Its been hard to get my Theo to bed. He gets very cranky like a spoiled little kid and clings to my shoulder. Once in the cage he will chirp like he's crying...

Also sometime he and the other bird will snip at each other so much I have to separate them. Any suggestions? Do I just ignore his crying?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I always leave a nightlight on for mine so they won't get scared. Could that be the problem?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds don't cry to express sorrow the way we do. Maybe he's learned that making these sounds helps get your attention and delay his bedtime! You can ignore the crying if you want to, but since he's asking for your attention you also have the option of giving him some. The bird calls should stop shortly after the lights go out so there isn't a huge danger of creating a monster. 

Vlad also tries to delay bedtime sometimes, but he does it with wing displays instead of sound. Sometimes I indulge him and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, Ronan used to do this when he was younger (under 3yrs), now he cries when he wants to be put to bed. Prospero used to do the same thing, actually now that I think about it; it was probably Pro who started the whole bedtime wail. It usually starts around 9-10 in the evening and I find that it stops after I've put him back in the cage, leaving a dim light on so he can find his food and water before turning in.

I find that he gives us all kinds of wing displays and serenades in the evenings too, maybe because he has an audience....

I think that it's a good idea to allow them some space and show them some lenience but when its bedtime, well its bedtime! The fighting could also be about sleeping territory, Ronan and Pro used to have little spats when agreeing on sleeping quarters, especially when they lived in a smaller cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does not put up a fuss when it is bed time but when I have to go to work and say see you later and he sees me get my coat on, he attacks his bell. I seen this video on you tube and it reminds me of what you are describing http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_LuxvmJPUUA Tiels sure do some crazy things  I would put on a night light on for him aswell


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> The fighting could also be about sleeping territory


Sleeping territory is apparently more important than staying-awake territory. My birds can be happily sitting on perches in the cage, but when I pick up the cage cover little fights start breaking out all over the place. Suddenly the bird who was a good neighbor a moment ago isn't wanted any more.


----------

